# Dartmouth sea cadet leaps into action to help man in distress



## 211RadOp (21 Aug 2019)

Well done to this Sea Cadet.



> Alex Cooke · CBC News · Posted: Aug 20, 2019 6:00 AM AT | Last Updated: August 20
> 
> A young sea cadet is proud of the way he and his team handled a medical emergency at a Halifax-area festival over the weekend.
> 
> ...



More at https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/cadets-help-man-seizure-1.5252788


----------

